# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Home theatre rough install

## barney118

I am running services for a theatre room it's open plan/ rumpus but I want to be able to watch a movie on the projector. I am putting in a GPO where the projector is going and I suppose I need another for the screen but do you put it on the left or right inside the ceiling? I  don't know how to design one in the ceiling for access at a later date if I have to change it. I haven't bought the projector or screen yet. Any probs with one off ebay they are pretty cheap? Should I run rg6 to the projector and HDMI? I am also running cat 5e to it. It's the bottom of 2 storey so when I gyprock there is no access.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

As for the GPO.. Depends on the screen   some are left some are right. The other option is have the spark leave loops all the way along. Once you have your screen then cut out accordingly. 
To the projector get two hdmi 2 cat6 and then a single cat6..Even put In a conduit if you want..  
You'll also want to put in extra bracing to mount the projector as well.. In the form of 2x4 or a thick board like 16mm makes mounting a lot easier later on. Esp if you get a big heavy projector.  
The more you put in now the less hassles you'll have later on..  
I can go into more detail if need be.  ☺ 
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> As for the GPO.. Depends on the screen   some are left some are right. The other option is have the spark leave loops all the way along. Once you have your screen then cut out accordingly. 
> To the projector get two hdmi 2 cat6 and then a single cat6..Even put In a conduit if you want..  
> You'll also want to put in extra bracing to mount the projector as well.. In the form of 2x4 or a thick board like 16mm makes mounting a lot easier later on. Esp if you get a big heavy projector.  
> The more you put in now the less hassles you'll have later on..  
> I can go into more detail if need be.  ☺ 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

  Yes I need more detail thanks. So you are saying 3 cat cables? Why so many? 2 HDMI why is that? Redundancy? I have 240x90 I joist to mount on. This is the plan to get it right now. How do you go flush mounting with ceiling too.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

Why so many? Because its cheaper to do it now  :Biggrin:  I personally would run 4 or cat6... two hdmi and maybe a 6core stranded (alarm cable) the cats can be whatever you want them to do be with baluns these days... One can be data or two could be hdmi or two can be component. the six core can be control wire either rs232 or an ir extender, it all depends on what you're doing with your systems..  
i would use a fanbase a power for the projector and hide the plug in the roof space. Switch it from somewhere else if you want a switch. I would also flush mount a 200x200x16mm piece of strong board to screw the projector mount into but then again that all depends on what mount and what projector you're going to use.. As depending on the moount a projector you can hide all the cable into the mount pole and then up into the roof space...  
oooo lots of things you can do  :Biggrin:

----------


## barney118

I've run 4 cats to the tv spot, and plan on using a patch panel to run them all, I'm hearing you 😀 so much to think about in the design stage when I don't know how all the pieces fit together. At least the price these days are not out of this world for components. I have the heart of the system Onkyo NR and some decent floor speakers, I suppose I should be shopping for the projector and screen so I can understand the connections.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

I've just learnt something, what a balun is😁 are they a better option than running HDMI ? In the cavity.
Downside you need to plug them in somewhere another plug competing for that powerboard. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

Baluns can be good and can be @@@@. Its best to stick to direct Cables (HDMI) unless you're running something longer then 20mtrs. Yes you can get longer HDMI's but you can start running into issues when you're trying to push down a 1080p 3d image. You might even want to look into future proofing yourself for 4k (UltraHD)!?  
You can do lots of things with a Cat6 Cable, maybe even IP Video distribution throughout your house to name one cool thing!?  :Biggrin:  
Screens themselves a just screens you just needs to work out if you want an auto one or not.. and then what type of lighting you're using it in (for brightness and reflective levels) also what size 4:3 or 16:9 (1.85:1) or an anamorphic! Are you going to mount it into the roof space to make it a hidden screen?! Ooooo you can hide the projector in the roof space too with a drop down box! heheh

----------

